# The power of suggestion



## chip (Oct 12, 2011)

Your head itches.

Your body itches. Your face itches. Your legs itch.

Did you itch? Did you itch half way? Did you not itch? Did it take a while for you to itch?


----------



## INFantP (Jul 11, 2012)

I find this oddly sexual


----------



## chip (Oct 12, 2011)

INFantP said:


> I find this oddly sexual


lols, weirdo xD


----------



## Nekomata (May 26, 2012)

My eyeball started to itch after reading this ;-;


----------



## Gantz (Sep 24, 2012)

I didn't itch, but I did feel somewhat tingly.


----------



## chip (Oct 12, 2011)

My leg is itching D:


----------



## Kitagawa Megumi (Jan 13, 2010)

You're just itching for a spanking


----------



## Leeoflittlefaith (Dec 8, 2010)

I did not itch, but my fingers resting on my mouse started to tingle at the tips. Maybe it's just repetitive strain injury.


----------



## L (Aug 12, 2011)

chip said:


> Your head itches.
> 
> Your body itches. Your face itches. Your legs itch.
> 
> Did you itch? Did you itch half way? Did you not itch? Did it take a while for you to itch?


No fair, I was already scratching before I even read the thing!

So... which option do I choose?


----------



## Kainita (Aug 31, 2011)

I didn't itch.... I guess I got put off by the poll....


----------



## Tater Tot (May 28, 2012)

I was itchy before I even read this :laughing:

you know what I hate? When you see a picture of a huge bug or something and you swear you feel a friggin army of them crawling on you


----------



## SkyRunner (Jun 30, 2012)

This reminds me of the movie Inception.


----------



## Ntuitive (Jan 6, 2012)

This made my entire body itch. Now I itch everywhere and I am scratching myself like a creature.


----------

